# Shark Surf Fishing Help!



## lexinator02 (Mar 17, 2011)

I live in Wisconsin and I am staying at Fort Pickens from sat march 19 through friday march 25th. I have landed just about every big freshwater fish and I have an extremely strong desire to catch a shark, any size will do. 

I am asking if I could either accompany someone shark fishing during that week OR would be willing to pay someone to come help me catch one. I just want to land one of any size over 2 feet. 

If someone would be willing to do this please let me know! I'm 27 and a normal guy, not some freak or anything lol. 


Thanks Guys,

Dave


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

lexinator02 said:


> If someone would be willing to do this please let me know! I'm 27 and a normal guy, not some freak or anything lol.


You may be normal, but us shark fisherman are not.


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

I am from Nashville and caught a 4 ft Blacktip from the surf in 2008. I did a lot of research on this site and got a lot of information. You can pull it off on your own, start studying. Here is what I did:

Caught ladyfish with a spoon on my freshwater spinning tackle
Cut them up and put them in a ziplock bag
Got a Penn 850SS spinning ree, 10ft 2 piece rod and filled it up with 50 lb braid line
Got some pyramid sinkers, premaid leader, and circle hooks
Hooked up a chunk of ladyfish first thing in the morning
Wade out as far as comfortable and cast as far as possible
Put rod and reel in sand spike and wait
It is just like catfishing


----------



## Catchinem (Dec 19, 2008)

or go by a fish market and get a fish head out of the dumpster and chunk it out there. A shark will eat it. Been there done that. Hope ya get ya one.


----------



## lexinator02 (Mar 17, 2011)

I have a "big" catfishing rod that I am going to try and use. I could care less of the size, I just want to catch one. I will even release it. 

I just figured if someone had the correct tackle and wanted to make a few bucks, they could. If noone wants to then I will just do what I can on my own.

the biggest freshwater fish I have ever caught weighed 55lbs and I would like to get something bigger.

Thanks for the input guys, only wish I live down here fulltime to go at it more aggressively.

Dave


----------



## captgwalts (Feb 8, 2011)

Dave drop me a E-mail at [email protected] AOL.com tag it shark fishing I think the water is a little cool yet but you never know Greg


----------



## Combat Pay (Mar 7, 2011)

I also live in the great white north, only on the east side of Lake MI. I live here out of the need for a job. The big lake fishing is great and the hunting is out of this world. Kinda makes up for the cold weather a bit. 

I love to catch the sharks while I vacation on the beach. Shark fishing in the surf has for me has always been a feast or famine deal. Either I am hammering them or the shark rod is dead. We tend to go the first few weeks of April and usually it is game on with the sharks. 

I have had great luck on 3-4 ft sharks by just using a slip rig on a 11" surf rod. I just tie a 24" steel leader on the otherside of a 3-4 oz pyramid sinker with a 7/0 circle hook baited with a ladyfish or whiting head. I am only using 20 lb mono as my main line and with a properly set drag I have tons of fun. 

I just wade out as far as I can and heave the bait as far as I can. Set it in the rod holder, set the drag and wait (and usually not very long). We have always released all of our fish with ease. I also usually stumble across 3-4 Bull reds in a week using this technique. 

We have typically only put out one rod for sharks and in the morning we catch 3-4 if they are there. I am guessing someone who really knew what they were doing, would out fish me both in numbers and size, but 3-4 sharks in a morning is good by me. 

The only problem you might have with the catfish rod is length. If it is too short you will have trouble with casting distance and then keeping your line above the waves. You can buy a pretty decent medium heavy surf set up for not a lot of money and save a lot of frustration. 

Good luck out there.


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

just remember, if you hook up with a 7 footer with your catfish rod, be prepared to pick pieces of your drag out of the sand hahaha


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

I am no expert but you definately want a 10 ft+ rod. I get a little squemish wading out to cast, especially after I have had some bait in the water. You want all the distance you can get.


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

if your casting^ thats true


----------



## xtopdawg386x (Dec 31, 2010)

lexinator02 said:


> I live in Wisconsin and I am staying at Fort Pickens from sat march 19 through friday march 25th. I have landed just about every big freshwater fish and I have an extremely strong desire to catch a shark, any size will do.
> 
> I am asking if I could either accompany someone shark fishing during that week OR would be willing to pay someone to come help me catch one. I just want to land one of any size over 2 feet.
> 
> ...


I dont think any one of us that shark fish are normal people . That aside how ever you dont need a 10 ft surf rod and all that mess . Your talking about a cat fish rod and reel don't get to attached to it since your more then likely going to be throwing it in the dumpster . At smallest we run a penn 850 ss or penn 60 . If i was you i would go to bass pro or order off line a penn 850 ss combo right at $150 have them back fill with mono then top shot of 30 lb power pro braid will give you around 450 Yrds of line . this reel can be used salt water or for cat fishing but has enough drag and built to handle long hard runs . Don't go putting 50lb line on a reel thats only rated for 30 lb . I usually run a lady fish or ribbon fish or sting ray or Bonita for bait . i run many set ups on my rods her a easy and simple one . i run a 300 lb swivel american fishing wire single strand 300lb r about 10 - 15 foot of leader with a 12 /o circle hook with a 8 0z egg sinker if you top shot your real with braid attach a 10 ft section of mono between the steal leader and the braid for shock since braid does not stretch . out at fort pickens there some big sharks that run threw there how ever you can get away with running a shorter leader you should be able to hook up plenty of 2-6 ft black tips threw there . go past the little dock they have there all the way to the end of fort pickens you will see about a 4 ft wall with steps that you can go up walk out head left along the beach you will see a small jetties you can walk out on and cast or you can head farther down the beach around to the point . all threw there i have caught many sharks remember to have your drag set right . with this set up with a 6 ft shark your looking at about 10-15 min worth of a fight. early morning and around dusk about the best time for shark fishing we usually yak baits out how ever sharks feed close to shore also and have caught them in about waist - chest deep water 8 ft bull in just under waist deep water .


----------



## lexinator02 (Mar 17, 2011)

lol oh I know my catfish rod is light tackle for salt water, I just dont think it's cost effective to go spend money on a pole that is useless to me in freshwater. I have had a few members offer to take me out so I will take one or 2 of them up on their offer for sure.


Dave


----------



## xtopdawg386x (Dec 31, 2010)

lexinator02 said:


> lol oh I know my catfish rod is light tackle for salt water, I just dont think it's cost effective to go spend money on a pole that is useless to me in freshwater. I have had a few members offer to take me out so I will take one or 2 of them up on their offer for sure.
> 
> 
> Dave


Yea i completely understand yea the penn 850 would be big for fresh water how ever my buddy does use one for cat fishing when he off work on the tug boat on the Mississippi . The only reason i said a 850 SS was because it about the smallest you can run and pretty cheap @150 if you want shoot me a message when your down would not mind heading out there and catching some sharks and letting you use one of my rods .


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

Man...you are taking out all of the challenge lol! I am from Nashville and figuring it all out and doing it on my own made it very rewarding! Below is a link from Halfhitch's website with my shark...I did a bunch of research, bought the gear, and made it happen. All of that gear is going to be used again in a couple of months.


http://www.halfhitch.com/alsdefault.asp?thisDate=424


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

if you need a leader pm me and ill make you a 10' leader out of 400lb wire and 13/0 circle hooks fot like 10 bucks  theres a definite possibility ill be out at ft pickens the same time you are


----------



## lexinator02 (Mar 17, 2011)

So I headed out for 2 hours tonight to try shark fishing. I went from 5:30 to 7:30pm. I went just past the 2nd jetty past fort Pickens pier. I was using a chunk of cut sheepshead that I caught.earlier bc I had no other bait. I was able to get it out maybe 50 yards. 
No luck lol not even a bite.
Any tips?

Dave


----------



## lexinator02 (Mar 17, 2011)

Well Guys, last year I was at Fort Pickens with a member, but we were unable to get me a shark, slow night. I had 1 bite that was it. I will be back at Fort Pickens for vacation again from 3/17-22nd. I was wondering if anyone would let me go out shark fishing with them to make a 2nd attempt at popping my shark cherry? 

Dave


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

If the weather will cooperate I'll go out with ya, but the weather has been a bastard so far


----------



## aboutscubasteve (May 13, 2011)

We catch shark all the time Kayak fishing the gulf. It's a lot of fun, especially if you hook a 4'-5' (sleigh ride time!!!). I get the larger ones close to the yak and cut them off. I'll usually try to "de-hook" the smaller ones (not suggested for inexperienced kayak fishermen). 
No huge reels needed- just some good wire leader and some strong arms.

Mike


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Shark Fishing*



GoVols said:


> I am no expert but you definately want a 10 ft+ rod. I get a little squemish wading out to cast, especially after I have had some bait in the water. You want all the distance you can get.


Just remember that once you enter the water, you become part of the food chain. :whistling:

I've had my experiences with sharks. Now; they go their way and I go mine. If I do hook one as an incidental catch, I will get it close enough to use my long 'flipper' to dislodge it from my hook and let it go.

When I did fool with them, I used a 15 foot rod to act as an anchor rod with another short(er) rod as a fighting rod. I could slide a big bait a long ways out there while standing on dry sand. . C2


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Check your PM. Message sent.


----------



## lexinator02 (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey Guys,

Gary has volunteered to take me out with him next week. I will take him up on it for sure. If anyone else is going out any other days and wouldn't mind bringing a saltwater newbie, I'd love to come! I hate banking on only 1 day to get my prize, that's how I got skunked last year. I'll be in town from this sunday through next friday. Feel free to send me a PM or text/call me 608-213-6855. If need be, I can even toss ya some cash for bait, beer etc.

Dave


----------

